# Excited about school, but when do we work???



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

relica85 said:


> Hey guy,
> 
> First wanted to say thanks for a lot of my questions that have been answered just by reading the posts. I just got the letter for orientation on 8/20 for IBEW Local 3 NYC at Empire State College. I wanted to know what's the normal wait time between starting school and starting work. My current job is putting the pressure on me for information.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Welcome to ET:thumbup:

I wish you luck getting in the local 3.

The only thing your current job should know is when you give then toe weeks notice, otherwise tell them nothing,you'll never know how long you will keep that job till the local 3 tells you you're in,,,,wait till then.,,,,,,Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/local-3-ibew-nyc-got-letter-today-46170/

all the info you need :thumbsup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

I would imagine you would know pretty much at orientation.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

relica85 said:


> Hey guy,
> 
> First wanted to say thanks for a lot of my questions that have been answered just by reading the posts. I just got the letter for orientation on 8/20 for IBEW Local 3 NYC at Empire State College. I wanted to know what's the normal wait time between starting school and starting work. My current job is putting the pressure on me for information.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Here's what is most likely going to happen, at orientation you will take a placement test etc. expect school to start right after labor day. Work wise, You don't say anything to your current employer until you get your "you will work on this date" once you get that letter then give your notice, you don't want your job(if you say it to early) to let you go and then you don't work for sometime. You could be starting in a few weeks after you start school(or you may not start until a few months after you start school) this all depends on what kind of and how much work is out there. trust me, its best to have a few weeks to the 1st half of school under your belt and then start school. The orientation has nothing to do with work, just about the school with empire etc, the work comes from the union.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

relica85 said:


> Hey guy,
> 
> First wanted to say thanks for a lot of my questions that have been answered just by reading the posts. I just got the letter for orientation on 8/20 for IBEW Local 3 NYC at Empire State College. I wanted to know what's the normal wait time between starting school and starting work. My current job is putting the pressure on me for information.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


How did everything go with orientation.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

How did your current employer find out enough information to want to ask for more? It's in their best interest to keep you in the dark about certain things and it's in your best interest not to reveal too much.


----------



## relica85 (Aug 15, 2013)

uconduit said:


> How did your current employer find out enough information to want to ask for more? It's in their best interest to keep you in the dark about certain things and it's in your best interest not to reveal too much.


I have a great professional relationship with my supervisor. I wasn't worried about them trying to BS me as much as I wanted to be able to leave my position in the best way possible. 

Just found out I should be working starting on Sept 9th so I am super excited!


----------



## relica85 (Aug 15, 2013)

sopranocaponyc said:


> How did everything go with orientation.


The orientation was good. Learned a lot and got a great sense of the unity I have been looking for. The staff there were all professional and mostly friendly. 

Excited for you to be in next year!


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

I was in class for 5 months until I was sent on a job.


----------



## relica85 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks to anyone who responded. I recieved a letter stating that I have to go to aprrentice meetings on the 4th,5th and 6th of Sept. I also will be stating school the week of the 9th and should get my first assignment that day.


----------



## Inspector Bubbles (Aug 25, 2013)

I was called to work before I ever went to class. I only had a few days notice but wasn't working at the time so it wasn't a problem. But hopefully you employer would understand, considering that you are furthering your education and soon to be a higher tax payer.


----------



## rufusTfirefly (Jul 19, 2013)

I start class after labor day, but have been working a week now . I am one of the last in the first year class to start work, too. Our JATC director hires us off a book like the main hall, not sure how it works at your LU but the director might be able to give you a good idea.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

relica85 said:


> Thanks to anyone who responded. I recieved a letter stating that I have to go to aprrentice meetings on the 4th,5th and 6th of Sept. I also will be stating school the week of the 9th and should get my first assignment that day.



Hey I got the same letter today to report to the hall Mon-wed feb 10th-feb 12th and to have my tools and forms filled out for the 12th and that I would get a work assignment beginning Thursday feb 13th. those days you have to report at 9am how long are you there, I have my college class on wed at 4pm-6pm at ESU on Varrick St. And I work my other job on Mon and Tuesdays at 3pm, If I know what time I will be there till I could work my schedule for my other job around that, I still haven't gotten anything about when electrical theory begins,


----------



## relica85 (Aug 15, 2013)

We were there until about 3pm. Electrical theory starts the week of Feb 24th.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

relica85 said:


> We were there until about 3pm. Electrical theory starts the week of Feb 24th.


That's very helpful, That last day the 12th is a wed and I have class at ESU at 4pm, so not sure how long I will be there or if that's an excused absence. is this also when we get our books etc for theory and everything else. do we get paid for the time we are there.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

congrats and goodluck on your new journey. remember that you will be viewed more worthless than whale**** and u will be fine.


----------

